# Pass shooting geese need help



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a place where I can pass shoot canada geese. Was wondering what choke and shot size to use. Range will probabley be 40+ yd. I have a 1187 3" 12ga. with i.c. , mod., and full chokes. I have remington nitro T shot, Win. experts BB, Kent faststeel #1, and Federal Heavey Weight #2. HW is the 15.2 g/cc load.


----------



## yellowgoosedog (Jan 24, 2010)

The best thing you can do is to pattern the different load/choke combinations. If you don't want to do this then with what you have given us, I would go with a mod choke throwing the heavyweight dueces. You want a good pattern and penetration equation with large canadas beyond 40 yds. Yes, T shot will give the penetration but lacks on the pattern density at extended ranges. The heavyweight twos should get the job done. Personally, if I was to pass shoot beyond 40 yds I would be shooting hevi-shot 2's in either the 3" 1 3/8oz or the 1 1/2 oz loadings. This stuff is amazing and worth the price! I'm not even a hevi-shot rep but have shot a lot of it and have total confidence in it.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

First off I wouldn't shoot any of your steel through a factory full. If you have an aftermarket full I would shoot the BB's for pass shooting geese.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

3 1/2 inch federal red box with a long range carlsons choke works good for me


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

ksfowler166 said:


> I have a place where I can pass shoot canada geese. Was wondering what choke and shot size to use. Range will probabley be 40+ yd. I have a 1187 3" 12ga. with i.c. , mod., and full chokes. I have remington nitro T shot, Win. experts BB, Kent faststeel #1, and Federal Heavey Weight #2. HW is the 15.2 g/cc load.


40 and further is where tungsten shines. If you can judge distance and put the proper lead on the bird, that heavyweight will get it done for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

Got a couple GREAT options from Hevi Shot..

I generally use 3.5" Hevi Metal BB's when tackling honkers.

However, late season and if the local warrants longer then normal shots I'll take some Hevi Shot 3.5" B's and that stuff is CRAZY on honkers.


----------

